# Bilbao Ferry



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All

We are touring around France in the summer and sailing home via Bilbao, at 10.30 in the morning. We were thinking of coming over the Pyrenees the day before and staying at a campsite near(ish) to the port.......it would be preferable for the site to be near the sea or have a pool (mainly for our two boys) where we could have a pleasant last night before we head back home.

Any suggestions?????


Cheers



Mark


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

mfa said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are touring around France in the summer and sailing home via Bilbao, at 10.30 in the morning. We were thinking of coming over the Pyrenees the day before and staying at a campsite near(ish) to the port.......it would be preferable for the site to be near the sea or have a pool (mainly for our two boys) where we could have a pleasant last night before we head back home.
> 
> ...


Try here playajoyel


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Foghorn-Leghorn.....I've looked on line and it only looks about an hour away too, so not a bad drive in the morning....thanks for your reply...


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Try this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-121129-.html

or this one

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120724-.html


----------

